

Google’s history shows that people did not believe good idea to start with - lionhearted
http://joshuaspodek.com/four-counterproductive-myths-about-entrepreneurship-part-ia

======
ludwig
Reminds me of the old adage which partly reads "...if your ideas are any good,
you'll have to ram them down people's throats."

------
sagacity
From Bessemer Venture Partners site:

> Cowan’s college friend rented her garage to Sergey and Larry for their first
> year. In 1999 and 2000 she tried to introduce Cowan to “these two really
> smart Stanford students writing a search engine”. Students? A new search
> engine? In the most important moment ever for Bessemer’s anti-portfolio,
> Cowan asked her, “How can I get out of this house without going anywhere
> near your garage?” <

<http://www.bvp.com/portfolio/antiportfolio.aspx>

------
wglb
This was around the time that we all were pretty convinced that search, at
best, was really boring.

------
stretchwithme
All ideas are not believed at first, not even by the people that think them.
That's just nature of things. We need first fully form it ourselves and then
present it coherently, prove it to ourselves and others.

